# Paulding County hog



## Payton Everett (Jan 31, 2015)

My first ever! 17hmr did the trick


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 31, 2015)

Payton Everett said:


> My first ever! 17hmr did the trick



I was squirrel hunting at Paulding Forest today and almost positive I saw hog tracks.....now I'm sure of it


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 31, 2015)

good job... will be some good eats.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats.  Way to go.  Hope you get the rest of 'em.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Way to go!! I will be at Paulding Forest next weekend hunting pigs


----------



## ol mike (Feb 1, 2015)

Where'd you hit him ?

Bullet ?


----------



## tmullins (Feb 1, 2015)

Good Job !  The perfect size for grilling .  Warning though, hunting hogs is very addictive. Enjoy !


----------



## Bama B (Feb 1, 2015)

Good deal. Fine eats


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Payton Everett (Feb 1, 2015)

ol mike said:


> Where'd you hit him ?
> 
> Bullet ?



17 grain hornady vmax in the neck area


----------



## M80 (Feb 1, 2015)

Payton Everett said:


> My first ever! 17hmr did the trick



I live in Paulding Co. Don't want to know location. But if you would answer this. Was it killed north of 278 or south of 278. Thanks if you answer.


----------



## Payton Everett (Feb 2, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> I live in Paulding Co. Don't want to know location. But if you would answer this. Was it killed north of 278 or south of 278. Thanks if you answer.



North


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in North Paulding. I found some signs of hogs in early fall but never seen the first pig!


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice Payton. Good deal on a first hog.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice one, that's perfect eating size, too!


----------



## rosewood (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice shooting.  The hog still looks surprised you shot him.


----------



## M80 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well that's interesting. I know of people who have seen them south of 278. I reckon they are spreading around in the county.  Someone must have put these pigs here a few years back.


----------



## Harbuck (Feb 3, 2015)

*piggies!*



mwilliams80 said:


> Well that's interesting. I know of people who have seen them south of 278. I reckon they are spreading around in the county.  Someone must have put these pigs here a few years back.



I don't think anyone put them in Paulding, because they are in Douglas and Carroll counties as well. I think they are just spreading naturally as they are doing all over america.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Feb 3, 2015)

That's awesome!! Was it alone. I saw 2 a few years back on the edge of Paulding Forest. A friend has 40 acres with a small pond on it and they had several mud wallows in the edge of the lake. I think they followed some of the more prevalent creeks and rivers into Paulding County.  Tallapoosa river Sweetwater creek and Pumpkinvine creek come to mind.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 3, 2015)

They have migrated up sweetwater creek. Moving north and breeding like rabbits along the way. Soon all of north ga will be overrun.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 3, 2015)

Wild Turkey said:


> They have migrated up sweetwater creek. Moving north and breeding like rabbits along the way. Soon all of north ga will be overrun.




No, no, no.  They breed faster than rabbits.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 13, 2015)

WAY TO GO MAN! That is a PERFECT PIG! I saw quite a bit of sign when I was there last.............hope you dont mind, but I think I'll stop by again......I am having NO LUCK at Pinelog


----------



## satchmo (Feb 16, 2015)

We had a small population of hog in Paulding county in the mid 80s on the Shelfield property we leased. We only saw them one time coming out one night. It was right off 61 close to Brazwell mountain road. We never shot one, but they were there. Only now am I seeing anybody talking about them in Paulding , maybe the last few years. One thing for sure, if you live in. Georgia you are most likely going to have pigs sometime where you hunt.


----------

